# انواع انظمه التكييف المركزي وافضلها



## ابو الشباب محمد (11 أبريل 2008)

عندي واجب او بحث عن هاذا الموضوع 
فارجو مساعدتي يااخوان .
من الميزات والعيوب
peeep_love2000yahoo.com


----------



## galal68 (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يالغالى


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

*ابحث ولا تنتظر المساعدة فهو موضوع شيق وفقك الله*


----------



## samnene (2 مارس 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## رشيد اسرار (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته * انشاء الله ربنا يوفقك فى بحثك * و اذا توصلت اليه نرجوا ان تزودنا بها فانا ظماء نريد ان نرتوى من بحر العلم


----------



## a0c8fe0572e9f0438a (5 مارس 2010)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهوبركاته 
السيد المهندس محمد عبدالفتاح سيد شكرا لمساهماتكم 
انتم في منطقة الخليج تعانون من شدة الحر اما نحن في المنطقة الشمالية من سوريا نعاني من مشكلة البرد فان كان لدليك اي مرجع او مساعدة ارجو المراسلة
الاخ محمد حماده حرح معلم حرفة في المعهد التقاني الثاني بحلب
البريدالالكتروني 
[email protected]
[email protected]
مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير:3:


----------



## eng ahmed naga (23 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## x_mando (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرأ
:77:


----------



## baqi (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة جهودكم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 يوليو 2010)

ادخل هذا الموقع
www.al-ghazal.net
ثم اذهب الى الى DVM فهو منظومة مركزية VRV حديثة
مع التقدير..


----------



## mr.ahf1 (29 يوليو 2010)

google it


----------

